# Black betty - Full Enhancement Detail! (page 6)



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

Well picked up myself a fairly decent black 2001 audi tt 180 couple days ago, use to have a 1.4 1997 ford escort so its a pretty big step up in power etc :lol: Am really enjoying the difference in driving experience although have had a few niggles with it already although I kind of expect this when changing cars to begin with, hopefully not too many more. One being today 2 days into ownership and end up breaking down whilst out for a drive with cylinder 4 coilpack gone down and the passenger side crankcase breather hose split open. So new coilpack fitted at side of road and hose bodged for now to get me back. Although have a new red silicone breather hose ordered and will arrive in a couple days to get it back on the road again 

Anyways heres a couple pics whilst I was pulled over at side of the road waiting for the AA to come out and fit a new coilpack so I could drive it home again  :lol:


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

looks like a nice one, i await the mod list 8)


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice clean looking example, do you have any plans for her?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Aaron, Welcome to TT ownership.  
Hoggy.


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

Worth checking with Audi as there is a recall on the coil packs and you could get them renewed for freeeee see the section above this.


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

Cheers guys, well current plans for the future are, refurb wheels in black, paint calipers red and lower it and then most probably concentrate on uprating a few engine parts with some red touches under the bonnet and just maintenance on it at the minute really nothing too drastic just yet


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

Taylortony said:


> Worth cup heckling with Audi as there is a recall on the coil packs and you could get them renewed for freeeee see the section above this.


Yep am going to be looking into this asap and hopefully manage to just keep the new one I bought today as a spare in the boot.


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

Good scheme, you can do it on the phone with the reg, they can let you know, spelling errors and word issues was this damn iPad Lol.

Take it you have a service history etc, cambelts and the like..


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

+1 Pop into your local Audi and they'l check to see if they've been changed already, if not they'll do them all for free. They even valeted my car at the same time free of charge!


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

Taylortony said:


> Good scheme, you can do it on the phone with the reg, they can let you know, spelling errors and word issues was this damn iPad Lol.
> 
> Take it you have a service history etc, cambelts and the like..


Its got part service history not full as the last owner has left some of it behind when her mum owned it as its been in the same family although she assures me its been done and is trying to find it for me, although I will be changing it soon as I can anyway if she doesn't come up with the goods hence the maintenance on it to begin with. Already done a fresh oil change on it soon as I got it home and will be doing a cambelt change soon as I can as well shouldnt work out to expensive just my time to do it really as im a mechanic by trade


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

*Small update for you lot and a little story about my latest woes* :lol:

Well couple weekends ago I was out on a drive and all of a sudden the engine management light flashed on and the car started missing really bad and then all of a sudden a really strong smell of burning entered the car. So pulled over and discovered coilpack 4 had gone down and the crankcase breather hose on the side of the camcover had split open on me, great! :roll: So new coilpack fitted and a lovely shiny new silicone red breather hose fitted and the car is back on the road 










Then last weekend thought id do quick job of re-sealing the camcover gasket as I had abit of a weep of oil, so all went well came to refitting, then the plastic breather pipe from the PCV system decided to split open and cracked off when refitting the hose onto it. This then resulted in further items breaking away / crumbling away :roll: and me getting frustrated and pulling the whole old PCV breather system out of the car and replacing the whole lot! NEW hoses, NEW pipes and NEW PCV valve, oh and also a NEW dipstick tube as these like to crumble aswell it seems. BUT even though it was very annoying replacing it all, my word what a difference! the car no longer is abit smoky on start up and the running of it is completely different so much better! and it even seems to boost alot better! 

So after a couple frustrating weekends and money I didnt really have at the time, im very pleased with the results achieved


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

*Update:*

Hiya guys well another update for you lot, will just keep updating this thread as I go along no matter how small or large the update maybe on my car 

More maintenance work this time im afraid no fancy pictures to look at. Trying to just keep plowing through the maintenance work before I get to the fun bits. Although I did give the old girl a good couple of hours wash and polish today whilst the sun was out 8)

Well yesterday I went in on my day off down to the garage and undertook the dreaded cambelt and waterpump change. Had never actually done one on a TT before and [smiley=argue.gif] what a job that was, ended up being there for half the day!!! Am glad the interval on these is fairly spread out dont want to be doing that again in a hurry! but atleast now its done I have piece of mind its got a brand new complete cambelt kit and waterpump fitted to it. Good thing too! because the old waterpump that was on it had quite a substancial trail of coolant that had been coming out the bottom of it.

Next up on the list of things I want to do in the next sort of couple weeks following on my maintenance first motto:

Fit a new thermostat which ive actually already got sitting here, to resolve my low temp guage reading,
Fit some new track rod ends as ive found abit of play in them whilst it was on the ramp,
Fit some new balljoints for the same reason,
Fit a new rear numberplate as this ones gone scabby.

Will keep the updates coming for those interested 8)


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

*UPDATE:*

Well today I got round to doing a few small jobs ive been meaning to do 

First off I gave the car a quick wash and a quick buff before the rain appeared again, didnt have time to polish it just a quick wipe over this time. Also removed my manky rear number plate and fitted up my nice new fresh rear plate I bought, such a difference. Also decided to replace my expansion tank for a lovely new one, as my old one looked incredibly old and grotty :lol: Finally I ended with transforming my exhaust tip from black and grotty to lovely and shiny again, dont think it had ever been cleaned properly! So I cracked out the autosol polish!  Also realised today I really need to take out my lower grills and make them actually black again with a lick of paint, another job for another day that one.

Here some pics for all you lot just before the rain, not the best of quality as my phone cam is poo but anyway:














































Cheers all 8)


----------



## So Slow (Apr 23, 2012)

Good work fella,


----------



## sportline (Oct 2, 2012)

Like it in black


----------



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice bit of work you've been doing mate, wish I had a drive where I could do bits and pieces to mine, parking on my street is a PITA to say the least!!!


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks guys is much appreciated  All the beginnings of a long project and I hope to turn it into something special 



oz_p said:


> Nice bit of work you've been doing mate, wish I had a drive where I could do bits and pieces to mine, parking on my street is a PITA to say the least!!!


Cheers mate, having a drive does make a huge difference I know exactly where your coming from, at my last I lived I only had a communal car park around the corner to use and was a PITA too because everyone would park so close.


----------



## TT_Guy (Jan 9, 2011)

Very nice car mate. Great colour and superb wheels.


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

*UPDATE:*

Love the look of the new cars with the LED number plate lights, so thought id follow suit  They look mint and for £6 delivered off ebay I think their a bargain for how they look 8)


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

Love what your doing to her, she is really looking the part.


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... looking good- it'll be interesting watching how this develops  ...
... where abouts in Northampton are you? ...

Steve


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... looking good- it'll be interesting watching how this develops  ...
> ... where abouts in Northampton are you? ...
> 
> Steve


Cheers mate, is a long term project as I dont have loads of money all the time for it but next plans am wanting to do is fit my new track rod end for starters I have sitting here. Then lowering, spacing hopefully soon maybe and new wheels although will probably hold off on the new wheels till winter is over now anyway 

Im in daventry, northampton.

Just noticed your in northampton too?


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

aaron_tt said:


> The Blue Bandit said:
> 
> 
> > ... looking good- it'll be interesting watching how this develops  ...
> ...


... always a good time of year to keep an eye on the parts for sale section- loads of people put their winter wheels on and then think about selling off the summer wheels to buy something new for next year ...



> Im in daventry, northampton.
> 
> Just noticed your in northampton too?


... yep, I'm not far from Abington Park in the town ... I'll keep an eye out for you!
:wink:


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

The Blue Bandit said:


> aaron_tt said:
> 
> 
> > The Blue Bandit said:
> ...


For sure, was only in and around northampton centre this weekend just gone, went for some crimbo shopping with the missus :roll:


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

*UPDATE:*

Came back from work today to find id had some goodies delivered 

My Samco silicone TIP and Forge 007 diverter valve has arrived. Will be fitting these ASAP, hopefully this weekend with abit of luck 

And a pic of the goodies:


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

*UPDATE:*

Well got a substancial amount of work done today  Got the TT lowered, new genuine audi centre caps fitted that i got given for free off my boss today  , forge 007 dump valve fitted, carried out the "WAK" box mod and my new black TT floormats fitted. Unfortunately my samco TIP didnt fit but ah well cant have everything :lol:

Car feels transformed am absolutely loving it now!! Anyway let the pics roll:

Before:



















After:


----------



## Hjtt (Oct 19, 2012)

very nice work there m8 keep up the good work !


----------



## nightyard (Feb 16, 2012)

looking good


----------



## Crhutd (Nov 14, 2012)

Niiiicccce! Really coming together


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Glad you are enjoying the car


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Looking good mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I've replied to your PM too, any questions just ask.

Warren.


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks guys for all the good comments! 

I think next up will be spraying the lower front grills black again to tidy them up and some spacers hopefully, for a bit more of a wider stance. I also want to machine polish it at some point too to bring the paint up to a better scratch 8) I have got one goodie definitely on order though, bought myself a new black suede gear gaitor to replace my rubbish rubber one that has a hole in it to tidy up the interior a little


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Someone's been a busy bee !
Looks good ;-)


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

nice work keep it up


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

*UPDATE:*

Right well gave the car a nice wash and polish today before doing the rounds visiting for christmas although didn't get round to hoovering out the interior but ah well. Whilst I was at it though I fitted some of my new bits and pieces. Put on my black audi logo dustcaps, new black suede gear gaitor to replace the old rubber one that had a hole in it. Also one of my favourite little mods fitted my red led footwell lights and I love them 

New suede gaitor:










LED footwell lights:



















Ive also ordered some bits for my next plans, got a roll of 4D carbon wrap coming and some super gloss black plasti-kote paint ordered


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

*UPDATE:*

Just a little update, forgot id even ordered it to be honest :lol: But just got back and found my lovely cree LED reverse light on me doorstep from hongkong


----------



## Superdoug (Dec 3, 2012)

I like threads like this. I may start one too. I just got mine the other week.


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

*UPDATE:*

Well today I got round to doing a job i've been meaning to do for awhile. Have been having a flat spot for awhile and a pressure drop code present every time I code read it. So I thought stuff it, ripped out as many old vacuum hoses as I could get to and replaced with some nice fresh red silicone hosing, egr, sai hoses etc replaced, quite a few of which are covered up when the covers are back on but hey ho I know they are replaced in there, still a few more to do though as I ran out of silicone hose, but nevertheless made a good start on it all so im happy  Also fitted a brand new revised '710N' oem DV, brand new BOSCH MAF and finally before I finished up I thought id pull my intercooler pipe off the throttle body and see how dirty the flap was and pleasently found it wasn't really dirty at all, but thought id give it a clean and wiper over anyway 

So result being after all this flat spot is no more! and no pressure drop code returned as yet  Result 8) A couple pics of the more visually pleasing engine bay i've got now, before more red hoses are fitted :lol: Also still need to fit my new battery cover i've got sitting in the shed when I get some fixings :roll:



















Cheers 8)


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

nice thread mate.good to see pride in your work.can anyone answer this....is replacement of springs,pipes etc in this thread for example classed as modifications and would it be necessary to inform insurers or is it more remaps and bodykits?


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

*UPDATE:*

Well I thought id carry on my mission of replacing various hoses to silicone and replaced a fair few more today. Also fitted my battery cover i've had in my shed for ages and fitted my DIY bling kit I made for a few quid 8) You'll notice im missing two fixings on the battery cover thats because i've still got to source a new bracket for that bit as its snapped so only have one fixing for it left, that'll be next on the list to sort. Am really pleased with how its turning out now though. Still a fair bit more work to be done under the bonnet to make it look really nice but am pleased with the results so far. Also after having my coilpack recall done yesterday, she just feels so nice to drive now! Is really pulling well through all the gears and rev range, am a very happy bunny at the mo with it 

Some pics, not great as im on my old phone:





































Cheers all 8)


----------



## aaron_225tt (Sep 12, 2012)

(account messed up :?: )


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

*UPDATE:*

Well as the sun made an appearance today after such rubbish weather, thought it'd be rude not to get out and wash'n'polish her!  Also I haven't got any pics of my new spacers fitted yet either so was a perfect opportunity to show them off, I fitted 15mm bolt through front and 20mm bolt on rear spacers (could probably have gone abit wider but ah well). Also whilst I was at it I fitted my new LED side lights as the old ones was blown anyway so needed replacing.

So some pics:





































Not the easiest taking a pic of the LED sidelight in the daylight :lol:










Cheers all 8)


----------



## Madabout (Aug 13, 2011)

Looking good. What lowering springs did you use?


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

Madabout said:


> Looking good. What lowering springs did you use?


Cheers mate  Its lowered on -40mm APEX springs and standard shocks


----------



## Madabout (Aug 13, 2011)

aaron_tt said:


> Madabout said:
> 
> 
> > Looking good. What lowering springs did you use?
> ...


Thanks mate for the quick reply. The lowering springs have worked really well so wanted to know the brand as need something similar for mine. Keep up the good work.


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

Madabout said:


> aaron_tt said:
> 
> 
> > Madabout said:
> ...


Yeah they are fantastic for a budget set of lowering springs as they handle and drive great imo even on standard shocks, very impressed with them to be honest and would recommend them


----------



## Madabout (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks mate for the feedback on them. Sounds like they will do just the job and as per the changes on your car look spot on height wise.


----------



## Billy225 (Dec 29, 2012)

did you get the springs off ebay i have been watching them for a few weeks


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

Billy225 said:


> did you get the springs off ebay i have been watching them for a few weeks


Nah got them off ECP when they had a discount offer going on


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

*UPDATE:*

Well progress has been slow however, have been out today tinkering again and giving her a good wash'n'polish and a hoover out. Last week the missus caught the bottom edge of the bumper on a kerb parking :evil: and popped the bottom grill out so thought nows a better time than any to gloss black them! as they was looking old and worn anyway  Plus I want to eventually have my main grill in gloss black too. I also fitted my blue tinted xenon look bulbs aswell whilst I was at it to hopefully compliment my LED sidelights abit better. So a few pics 8)


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

Just been out and done this aswell. Forgot I had some carbon wrap I bought in the cupboard awhile ago and as my door step paintwork is quite scratched from previous owners shoes :evil: I came up with an idea and quickly made myself up some carbon doorstep protectors and trimmed the wrap on the car to fit around the door curves, quite happy how they look for a 5 minute mod


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

*UPDATE:*

So it has been slow progress with the old girl recently after having quite a few big bills with her but decided as today was a nice day today she needed a freshen up. Over the past month i've had to fully service her, had to put a new steering rack into it due to the old one leaking, new ARB bushes at the same time whilst subframe was down, got it tracked and finally MOT'd and TAX'd her this month aswell so been a fair bit of money spent. But today I got abit of a break and did a few nice FREE mods :lol: Removed the TT badge and quattro badges front and rear, think it smartens it up myself much better  Some pics:











Next to come is im going to wrap my interior door handle pulls in carbon as well, have also ordered a complete black bolt kit for my fuel filler, gear surround and triangle knee pads bars


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Cars coming along nicely 

Paul


----------



## Inutopian (Apr 14, 2013)

aaron_tt said:


> Yeah they are fantastic for a budget set of lowering springs as they handle and drive great imo even on standard shocks, very impressed with them to be honest and would recommend them


Hi. Did you need to fit adjustable tiebars for camber issues when you did the lowering? I have a pre-facelift too and was thinking of using the apex 40mm set.


----------



## Skipper (Sep 9, 2010)

Looks smart!
So should I be carrying around a spare set of coilpaks??
How do you tell if that is the problem? Viewing one in the morning and hoping to buy. How can you tell if they are ok on a test drive??

Nice post and look forward to more

Skipper


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

Inutopian said:


> aaron_tt said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah they are fantastic for a budget set of lowering springs as they handle and drive great imo even on standard shocks, very impressed with them to be honest and would recommend them
> ...


No I haven't fitted any adjustable tiebars because abit more camber isn't really an issue to me right now because it doesn't do alot of miles anyway so haven't really noticed any difference in tyre wear anyway. In the future I might fit some to get a perfect camber setup just so it's perfect but for now the setup I've got works well for me right now


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

Skipper said:


> Looks smart!
> So should I be carrying around a spare set of coilpaks??
> How do you tell if that is the problem? Viewing one in the morning and hoping to buy. How can you tell if they are ok on a test drive??
> 
> ...


It's very clear when a coilpack goes down as mine did because the car starting misfiring very heavily and was pretty much undriveable anyway. But I got all my coilpacks changed by Audi for free in the end anyway so was not a problem as my car was covered under the recall Audi did


----------



## Inutopian (Apr 14, 2013)

aaron_tt said:


> Inutopian said:
> 
> 
> > aaron_tt said:
> ...


Thanks. I suppose that might be different for me as this is my daily driver. I've got about 6mm left on my tires so maybe worth a try seeing as they'll need changed soonish anyway!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You forgot to take the Audi rings off :idea:


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

YELLOW_TT said:


> You forgot to take the Audi rings off :idea:


 :lol: That's the bit I do like so they'll be staying. If anything I'll do em black for abit more of a subtle look


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

aaron_tt said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > You forgot to take the Audi rings off :idea:
> ...


When I removed the rings from yellow it made the back end look about 3 feet wider 8)


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

I debaged mine and removed the spoiler and love the original look


----------



## Inutopian (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi Aaron,

With your TT being 2001 like mine, did you have any problems with fading on the paint work when you debadged? I'm just a bit worried that when I do mine I'll find a lighter blue underneath


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Take them off anyway and if the paintwork is different then you can always put them back on again.

Graham


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

Inutopian said:


> Hi Aaron,
> 
> With your TT being 2001 like mine, did you have any problems with fading on the paint work when you debadged? I'm just a bit worried that when I do mine I'll find a lighter blue underneath


No problems mate no. Just tcut and polished that area after removal and all was well


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

YELLOW_TT said:


> aaron_tt said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Maybe I might have to photoshop it first see what I think


----------



## Inutopian (Apr 14, 2013)

Love_iTT said:


> Take them off anyway and if the paintwork is different then you can always put them back on again.
> 
> Graham


Good point, so I just went and did it!

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=329632&start=21


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

*UPDATE:*

Well is a small style touch for the TT today, but been outside for half hour today and fitted my full black bolt kit to it and am very happy with the results  8)

Fuel filler:



Gear surround:





Knee plates:


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

*UPDATE:*

Well had another mess around with this 4d carbon wrap ive got and wrapped my rear valance to break the back up abit, very happy with how it looks  . Also de-badged the rear completely although have a black rings badge to go back on when I get my tape to stick it on with to match my black rings badge on the front i've painted now. A few pics:









Cheers 8)


----------



## jakekk (Jan 20, 2013)

aaron_tt said:


> *UPDATE:*


Good job there fella!

Jake


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

jakekk said:


> aaron_tt said:
> 
> 
> > *UPDATE:*
> ...


Thanks mate am really happy with it  Even got abit carried away and carbon wrapped my key too lol


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

What a good idea. Cheaper than a v6 valance


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

foster2108 said:


> What a good idea. Cheaper than a v6 valance


Haha yep as I've only got a single exhaust at the min and already had the wrap from awhile ago anyway thought why not


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

*Update:*

Well was going to get my RSTT's refurbed until I picked up a bargain set of black fuel alloys 18x8j that were mint and I couldn't refuse. Got them fitted today and am absolutely loving the more aggressive black on black look!  Some pics for you all:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

aaron_tt said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > aaron_tt said:
> ...


WIIIIIIIDE


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

*Update:*

Well courtesy of a very good member of TTOC BaueruTc who id highly recommend, I sorted out my rear lights and got them looking symmetrical. Am very happy with the results and for what it costs its a great mod, his patch matches perfectly to the rear lights 

Some pics:







Only downside is abit of a red reverse light but ah well you cant have everything is to be expected: 





Cheers


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

I am so glad that you are happy! Such a cheap mod that tidy's up the back of the car nicely.

I have a new batch ready so get your orders in people! :wink:


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

*Update:*

Well thought id drag up this thread again and spark it off abit seeing as it pretty much came to a stop for awhile.

First up, done abit more tinkering under the bonnet and cured a couple boost leaks I was having and fitted my new carbon engine cover, absolutely love it 8) Still alot more work to do in the engine bay but im plodding away with it slowly.



Next up was todays job that ive been meaning to do for a long time. Got out my 4d carbon wrap I had ive had in the shed for ages and wrapped the door pull handles to neaten them up from the very scruffy handles of which they were. Smartens it up no end for zero cost always a bonus:





Finally I also have a new 3 bar smoothed grill on order from germany, which will be being sprayed gloss black when it arrives and fitted:



Ive also got some gloss black vinyl ordered which ill be wrapping my silver fuel flap in to continue on the blackout process and ive also got the car booked in for a full enhancement detail on the 11th of january to bring the paintwork up to scratch for the new year which im really looking forward to


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

*Update:*

Well as I mentioned on my last update I had ordered a smoothed 3 bar grill from germany, well it turned up and I took no time in spraying it gloss black to match the rest of the car  Managed to get it fitted today in between down pours 8)





Going in for its detail with the local detailer this coming weekend too


----------



## chamberlaintt (Dec 21, 2013)

Looking smart mate, hated the debadged grills but have to say the 3bar looks amazing ..... Coming along nicely


----------



## Ashmond (Dec 2, 2013)

Do they do a 3 bar one with badge insert? Anybody got a link if so?


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... really looking good mate- loving the three bar badgeless grille- always nice to do something a bit different and while there are a few of the badgeless five bar grilles around- you rarely see the three-bar minus the badge! 8) ...

... a set of dark tinted side repeaters will make a massive difference and won't cost much either- who are you getting to do the detailing by the way? ...

... make sure you post up some pics when it's done won't you? ...

... keep up the good work mate! ...

Steve


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

Ashmond said:


> Do they do a 3 bar one with badge insert? Anybody got a link if so?


Yeah thats just a face lift grill standard :wink:



The Blue Bandit said:


> ... really looking good mate- loving the three bar badgeless grille- always nice to do something a bit different and while there are a few of the badgeless five bar grilles around- you rarely see the three-bar minus the badge! 8) ...
> 
> ... a set of dark tinted side repeaters will make a massive difference and won't cost much either- who are you getting to do the detailing by the way? ...
> 
> ...


Thankyou is really nice and encouraging to get good comments. Thats exactly what I like to do with my cars try and do a few different touches to the norm but at the same time keeping it not too ott. Your right too, tinted repeaters will be on the menu at some point too definitely.

The detailer is local to me his name is Aaron Gilbert, he owns Deep Impact Detailing. I can give you details if you pm me if need be 8) Pictures after the detailing is a certainty


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

*Update:*

Well here's the pics for you guys from my detail 8)

I went for a full enhancement detail at Deep Impact Detailing in daventry - 07590 453772 - http://www.deepimpactdetailing.com/ they are also on facebook too, who obviously id highly recommend as im over the moon with how the TT came out 

So some pics of the old girl in all its glory:



























Thanks all 8)


----------



## Stevex11sdw (May 10, 2013)

What a difference! Great job....


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

Stevex11sdw said:


> What a difference! Great job....


Thanks mate appreciated


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... great set of pictures! ...
... the detail has really taken it to another level- it's amazing how the glossier the black is- the meaner it looks ...

Good work Buddy!

Steve


----------



## Blake. (Sep 6, 2013)

Looks really aggresive after the detail. Love the footwell lights too, not normally a fan but those look great.

If you don't mind me asking, where did you buy them?


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Your car is looking fantastic!

Any plans for a twin exit?


----------



## Bulletboy (Jul 9, 2014)

I ve just bought a TT 180 and i'm having a few problems with it, but after seeing this post i'm inspired to get the car sorted just like you have, excellent job fair play.

What size vaccum hoses would i need to sort out my PCV system??

mines a 2001 TT 180

Bulletboy


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

I doubt you will get a response to your question on this thread.. Create a new one or search 

Generally these are 3-4mm


----------

